
Ask HN: Would you subscribe to my newsletter? - mquentin
Hi guys, I previously launched a subject to find the best name for my Geeky newsletter. The purpose of the newsletter is to provide daily or weekly links about various subjects that would interest you (they obviously interest me).<p>I finally found the name : Dixit.<p>Dixit means &quot;according to...&quot; in French (I am French). I&#x27;d now need some testers in order to receive feedback about<p>- newsletter design
- website design (i didn&#x27;t make a huge effort on this one)
- categories, etc...<p>the fact is that is a side project, I do it for fun, and, from time to time, no link may be shared on a specific day. The links are collected manually, I just add comments on them.<p>the registration URL is here : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dixitnews.com&#x2F;
and you can, from this page, access the archive of links I already collected.<p>Thanks for your feedback !
======
justboxing
Dixit is quite a common last name in North India (Maharashtra state) :)

------
PaulHoule
Meh. I think the iPhone is for fashion models, not geeks!

I do appreciate that you showed the archive of links, because if it was sight
unseen I would not have checked it out at all.

